# 16 Months old Male (German showline)



## Nero_89

16 Months old Male, German show line​ 
Height at Withers : 66 cm or 26 Inch.
Current weight : 39 kg or 85 lbs.​ 
I'm nowhere near qualification to critique, but one thing I noticed is that his hands are slightly sloppy. 
Any comments and critique are welcome & appreciated, Thanks in advance.​


----------



## Nero_89

*correction* for withers height : 68 cm or 26.8 inch​


----------



## lhczth

Masculine young male with good color. OK withers, good topline though he is slightly stretched (long), good length and position of croup. Good angulation front and rear, but he needs a longer upper arm. He appears to stand straight from the front and rear. Yes, his feet need to be tighter. My biggest complaint is that he is quite wet (a lot of loose skin especially around the neck). 

You have him a bit over stacked. Try to get his front legs under him instead of angling forward.


----------



## lhczth

VERY big male. That is 3 cm over standard.


----------



## carmspack

yes, he is really "wet" . when stacking him (using his second picture) his feet should be under his elbow. Draw an imaginary straight line . You have the dog bridged , too far forward . Foot is a little long and the pads are flat.
Using picture one you can see that on his left foot the nail is long almost touching floor . Trim this . He will use his foot differently may build some firmness. He may be landing differently, to avoid discomfort.


----------



## carmspack

Lisa 68 cm is 26.7 inches , so not that far from standard`s limit . Dog may be less , depending on where and how the measurement was done . Instead of dropping the tape straight to the ground the owner may have moved the tape forward to follow the bridged leg. He doesn`t look that big.

doesn`t look 85 pounds either. not enough muscle there


----------



## TrickyShepherd

You've got really great critiques here from those that are much more experienced. So I don't see the need for me to really do so.

I did want to say though, he is very handsome! I can tell he's very well taken care of.


----------



## David Taggart

Spinal cord is perfect, especially tail and pelvic section; the neck is a bit short, low position of the skull on cervical section; skull seemes proportionate, lacking triangular shape, nicely set ears; shoulders and hocks are a bit too much drawn together; nothing wrong with his phalanges, just long nails indicate that his physical exercise wishes to be better. 
He is a very beautiful boy, take care of his chest develops in the next 6 months. I'd recommend chasing ball down and up a hill and swimming.
In order to improve facial part of his skull your puppy needs to develop his jaw muscles, provide him regularly with raw bones.


----------



## Catu

David Taggart said:


> low position of the skull on cervical section; skull seemes proportionate, lacking triangular shape, nicely set ears;(...)
> In order to improve facial part of his skull your puppy needs to develop his jaw muscles, provide him regularly with raw bones.


I see a narrow skull, with the ears positioned too laterally. Can it be because of his lines (I'm under the impression in USA you prefer narrower heads) or only because of lack of maturity and condition? It gives me the impression the ears would fit better at the same head with more substance on it. (not a critique, just learning)


----------



## Nero_89

carmspack said:


> Lisa 68 cm is 26.7 inches , so not that far from standard`s limit . Dog may be less , depending on where and how the measurement was done . Instead of dropping the tape straight to the ground the owner may have moved the tape forward to follow the bridged leg. He doesn`t look that big.
> 
> doesn`t look 85 pounds either. not enough muscle there


His height was measured using a solid material measuring tape which doesn't flex or bend easily, therefore it was pretty accurate.
His weight is pretty accurate too and the scale don't lie 
Thanks.


----------



## Nero_89

lhczth said:


> Masculine young male with good color. OK withers, good topline though he is slightly stretched (long), good length and position of croup. Good angulation front and rear, but he needs a longer upper arm. He appears to stand straight from the front and rear. Yes, his feet need to be tighter. My biggest complaint is that he is quite wet (a lot of loose skin especially around the neck).
> 
> You have him a bit over stacked. Try to get his front legs under him instead of angling forward.


Wow ! I am impressed that you noticed him being wet, you are correct I took this picture after giving him a nice bath, Appreciate your professional opinion thanks


----------



## Nero_89

TrickyShepherd said:


> You've got really great critiques here from those that are much more experienced. So I don't see the need for me to really do so.
> 
> I did want to say though, he is very handsome! I can tell he's very well taken care of.


Thank you, I try my best in providing a loving and caring environment for him, love him so much


----------



## Nero_89

David Taggart said:


> Spinal cord is perfect, especially tail and pelvic section; the neck is a bit short, low position of the skull on cervical section; skull seemes proportionate, lacking triangular shape, nicely set ears; shoulders and hocks are a bit too much drawn together; nothing wrong with his phalanges, just long nails indicate that his physical exercise wishes to be better.
> He is a very beautiful boy, take care of his chest develops in the next 6 months. I'd recommend chasing ball down and up a hill and swimming.
> In order to improve facial part of his skull your puppy needs to develop his jaw muscles, provide him regularly with raw bones.


Thanks for the professional opinion/analysis, It is true about him lacking physical exercise because of the summer temperature here in Kuwait which peaks at 130 degrees during mid-day, therefore outdoor activity it is out of the question, except for hitting the beach and swimming after sun set.


----------



## Nero_89

Catu said:


> I see a narrow skull, with the ears positioned too laterally. Can it be because of his lines (I'm under the impression in USA you prefer narrower heads) or only because of lack of maturity and condition? It gives me the impression the ears would fit better at the same head with more substance on it. (not a critique, just learning)


He is a German show line not US, and mind you that his skull didn't fully develop yet because of his young age.


----------



## Capone22

Nero_89 said:


> Wow ! I am impressed that you noticed him being wet, you are correct I took this picture after giving him a nice bath, Appreciate your professional opinion thanks


Wet means too much loose skin. Around the neck or mouth I believe. Not actually wet from a bath. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## VanBuren shepherds

Just for comparison. I also have a 16 month old West German Show line male. He is 25" in height and 68 lbs. in weight. This is the latest pictures I took of him playing with the horses. His stance isn't great, but I was just shooting some pics for fun. 
There seems to be some very knowledgeable people on this topic. So please critique away. Thanks!






























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xeph

For 16 months I find this dog pretty masculine. Perhaps his head could be a bit bigger, but I do NOT like a coarse dog. Some of the heads I've seen on GSDs borderline on Akita type, rather than GSD. The head is not supposed to be "blocky".

Ear set is just slightly wide. The set is a bit low.

Ok topline. There's a small hitch that starts right before the croup that I do not care for. I actually like his wither. It is pretty decent. It would look better if he were looking forward, rather than at the camera, and it would help if he weren't posting.


----------



## carmspack

"wet" does not mean moist from water -- it refers to too much skin , which he has around his throat .

here is a dry dog breed Dobermann Hobby v. Noblesshof

wet breeds bloodhound illustrates nicely Google Image Result for http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/5/54/Bloodhound_red_liver_pigmented.jpg
then you have your st. Bernard , Newfoundland etc


----------



## Liesje

Nice dog overall, agree with the others. I don't think there's anything wrong with his head. I'd prefer an ear set a little less wide and ears a little smaller, but I do not think his head is too narrow or not masculine, especially for his age. We don't need bear heads on GSDs. He's not even two and many WGSL lines mature (physically) until age 4. Nikon's head changed from age 3-4.


----------



## Nero_89

Xeph said:


> For 16 months I find this dog pretty masculine. Perhaps his head could be a bit bigger, but I do NOT like a coarse dog. Some of the heads I've seen on GSDs borderline on Akita type, rather than GSD. The head is not supposed to be "blocky".
> 
> Ear set is just slightly wide. The set is a bit low.
> 
> Ok topline. There's a small hitch that starts right before the croup that I do not care for. I actually like his wither. It is pretty decent. It would look better if he were looking forward, rather than at the camera, and it would help if he weren't posting.


Thank you for the feedback, I think you are mistaking the small hitch just before the croup with the chair in the background.


----------



## Nero_89

carmspack said:


> "wet" does not mean moist from water -- it refers to too much skin , which he has around his throat .
> 
> here is a dry dog breed Dobermann Hobby v. Noblesshof
> 
> wet breeds bloodhound illustrates nicely Google Image Result for http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/5/54/Bloodhound_red_liver_pigmented.jpg
> then you have your st. Bernard , Newfoundland etc





Capone22 said:


> Wet means too much loose skin. Around the neck or mouth I believe. Not actually wet from a bath.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
oh, ok ! I'm such a novice  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Nero_89

VanBuren shepherds said:


> Just for comparison. I also have a 16 month old West German Show line male. He is 25" in height and 68 lbs. in weight. This is the latest pictures I took of him playing with the horses. His stance isn't great, but I was just shooting some pics for fun.
> There seems to be some very knowledgeable people on this topic. So please critique away. Thanks!
> View attachment 92858
> 
> View attachment 92866
> 
> View attachment 92874
> View attachment 92882
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Handsome boy :thumbup:


----------



## Nero_89

Liesje said:


> Nice dog overall, agree with the others. I don't think there's anything wrong with his head. I'd prefer an ear set a little less wide and ears a little smaller, but I do not think his head is too narrow or not masculine, especially for his age. We don't need bear heads on GSDs. He's not even two and many WGSL lines mature (physically) until age 4. Nikon's head changed from age 3-4.


I agree, Thanks for your thoughts, Nikon is simply stunning :thumbup:


----------



## Liesje

Also to be fair, I don't always like the ears/earset on my OWN dog. They are not faulty, but just not exactly what I would pick, if I could  For his age, I think your dog is very nice. I would like to see more photos as he matures.


----------



## Nero_89

Liesje said:


> Also to be fair, I don't always like the ears/earset on my OWN dog. They are not faulty, but just not exactly what I would pick, if I could  For his age, I think your dog is very nice. I would like to see more photos as he matures.


I hear you, The thing is that we can't complain about the minor details of a dog, it's not like it is a custom made car where you get to choose every single detail.. We try to find a dog that is as close as possible to what we desire, the rest comes with lady luck 
will post new pics as soon as he reaches 2 years. Thanks again.


----------



## Liesje

Exactly. If he were my dog I'd work on tightening up the front feet but I would be pleased to show him in SV and UKC rings.


----------



## Catu

Funny how you take a question as an offense :shrug:

Besides, this is called "Critique my Dog" for a reason. Otherwise it would be called the "Compliments" section.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje

Catu you mean me? I've not taken offense to anything in this thread....I think everyone was pretty fair and accurate....??


----------



## Catu

No. I mean the OP. Sorry, I thought I thought I had quoted his message in response to mine.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nero_89

Catu said:


> Funny how you take a question as an offense :shrug:
> 
> Besides, this is called "Critique my Dog" for a reason. Otherwise it would be called the "Compliments" section.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What ? I don't follow !
No offense was taken my friend at all, I was simply providing additional information that's all, I welcome all comments whether good or bad.. Simple Misunderstanding has occurred, Cheers :toasting:


----------

